
Microsoft’s Surface USB-C dongle launches on June 29th for $79.99 - f3f3_
https://www.theverge.com/circuitbreaker/2018/6/25/17502320/microsoft-surface-usb-c-dongle-adaptor-release-date-price
======
pandasun
Wow that's expensive.

